# Not able to refill my Ronson lighters??



## billjohnson (Mar 4, 2012)

Have gone through four lighters now. None of them will refill. Using Ronson lighter fluid from Walmart (see below). What gives here? :ask:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

did you purge the lighter before trying to refill? i really like the ronsons but been quite a while since i used one. dont recall any problems refilling. not sure if i recall correctly, but there may be a screw you have to turn counter-clockwise before refilling?

im sure someone on here will get you an acceptable reply


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I personally never had any luck with Ronson fuel.
Their cheapo Jet Light lighters are worth their weight in gold.
Go Figure!


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Hmmmmm. I just refilled mine yesterday with no problems using Xikar butane. I searched the topic and came up with the following thread that may or may not help.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ssion/95569-ronson-jetlite-not-working-3.html


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Never had a problem refilling Ronson's with Ronson's butane.
Make sure you purge completely. I warm the lighter in my hand for a few minutes then purge. I'll purge it from the top end and using a ball point pen on the refill nossel. Let it warm in my hands and then do it again until I can't hear anymore butane escaping.

Then I pop it in the freezer for 5 mins. No longer, otherwise you run the risk of overpressurizing the tank. Fill it and then adjust the flame.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a problem with mine refilling to. I was going to an event with afew buddies so I went to refill my empty jet light. It seemed like it refilled but once we got there i was able to light my cigar and that was it. It was empty again so we had to use matches


----------



## SOHResident (Mar 5, 2014)

I have one lighter that is very touchy. I have to make sure I turn the flame adjuster all the way off prior to purging or it will not purge well and therefore will not fill properly. Then after I have it filled I turn the flame adjustment back to my preferred setting.


----------



## Ricardo- (Feb 26, 2014)

ejgarnut said:


> did you purge the lighter before trying to refill?........ there may be a screw you have to turn counter-clockwise before refilling?





piperdown said:


> Make sure you purge completely. I warm the lighter in my hand for a few minutes then purge. I'll purge it from the top end and using a ball point pen on the refill nossel. Let it warm in my hands and then do it again until I can't hear anymore butane escaping.
> 
> Then I pop it in the freezer for 5 mins. No longer, otherwise you run the risk of overpressurizing the tank. Fill it and then adjust the flame.





SOHResident said:


> I have one lighter that is very touchy. I have to make sure I turn the flame adjuster all the way off prior to purging or it will not purge well and therefore will not fill properly. Then after I have it filled I turn the flame adjustment back to my preferred setting.


Really guys??? Wow.....I just refill and light, refill and light, refill and light..... If refilling becomes that complicated I would either get another lighter or just use matches :bounce:


----------



## billjohnson (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Found the quote below in the thread that mdsphoto linked. I think that must be my problem, considering it's happening to multiple lighters. I guess ronson lighters good; ronson fuel bad.



chibnkr said:


> Are you using the Ronson brand butane? If so, you might as well trash it and buy a new one. Ronson fuel is notorious for clogging the nozzle and gumming up the lighter. Switch to Vector or Lava and you'll be much happier. If this is not the case, then I agree with everyone else - trash it and buy a new one. Or buy 4 and get free shipping from Ronson.com.


----------

